# How long do I apply smoke for a pork shoulder?



## CubsFan2016 (Jul 26, 2019)

I’m preparing an 8-pound pork butt and based on the last couple I did, I’m planning on 15-16 hours in my propane smoker and I’m not planning to wrap it. How long should I keep refilling the wood chunks? It seems like at some point the bark becomes thick enough that more smoke won’t add any additional flavor. For you veteran smokers out there, do you apply smoke the whole time or only for the first 5 or 10 or 12 hours?

Thanks!


----------



## mike243 (Jul 26, 2019)

I always done smoke for about 1/2 the time I thought it would take to cook it,never had too much smoke and never any complaints ,have read meat stops taking smoke at 140 but IDCare I keep going lol


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 26, 2019)

Depends on your supply of wood chunks. When I run one of my propane smokers I run wood the whole time. It's not cost effective and people with argue both sides of the fence. 
I consider every cook an experiment and recommend keeping a log or journal of your adventures.


----------



## JCAP (Jul 26, 2019)

I usually stop adding wood about 1/2 way though what I think the cook will take. It’s never too smoky for me. I’ve read about meat not taking any more smoke after so much time but Meathead says that if you spritz the meat it will take more smoke.


----------



## Sola123 (Aug 7, 2019)

I cook with real wood only...so I guess we smoke it the whole time...usually takes me about 8 hours for an eight pound butt....I keep temps real low (200-225) for the first couple hours...then around 275-300 to finish....just low and slow...it also depends on the wood you are using for smoke with as to how much you want to use.....and the Smokey taste you want...


----------



## S-met (Aug 7, 2019)

I usually smoke to 160 @ 225. Then increase the heat to 275-300 to finish and stop worrying about smoke wood. Though sometimes I add a few chunks towards the last 30 min.


----------

